# football handle for penn 714



## BayStealth (May 25, 2008)

Does anyone know where i can get a replacement handle for an old penn 714z?? I'm in Pensacola. Thanks


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Try rodnreeldepot.com. Heard Ronhas or can order anything!

Rod N Reel Depot 458-0428

Skip


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I would think that Gulf Breeze Bait&Tackle would have it. 932 6789. Here in Pensacola you could try Outcast or Reel Fun. They all do reel repair and have been in business a long time I would think one of them could help you out. I ransacked my house thinking I could find one but as per usual only ended up sticking a jig in my finger. If you lost the handle you will probablyneed that washer that goes under the handle too.


----------



## BayStealth (May 25, 2008)

Thanks . . . I'm not sure if I need th washer?? The handle broke while reeling in a pompano at the beach!! LOL Pretty funny reeling with the metal handle only!! :banghead


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

You won't need it. Just when you unscrew the old handle check to see if it remains on the reel or is stuck inside the handle. Without that washer there will be a lot of play in the main gear. You will have to get the complete handle assembly though.


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

You may be able to buy an old 714Z on Ebay for about what the handle will cost & then you'll have even more parts...


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

i have been looking for 714 parts none of the shops in town have handles for 420ss and 714z i have looked all over last one i bought was at reel fun


----------

